# Smallrig has launched new accessories for the Canon EOS R3, EOS R5, and EOS R6



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 15, 2021)

> Smallrig has launched some new accessories for the Canon EOS R3, Canon EOS R5, and Canon EOS R6. All of these new items are available now for preorder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## dcm (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm happy with the SmallRig L-plates for the R6 and M6II.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Dec 16, 2021)

Unfortunately, there's no good L-plate for the R5 that would allow fully operating flip screen.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 16, 2021)

Quarkcharmed said:


> Unfortunately, there's no good L-plate for the R5 that would allow fully operating flip screen.


That seems to be the price you pay with an articulating screen. It's true for the R, and for the R3. That's the reason I prefer the modular design, and I only attach the upright portion when I'm bringing a tripod.


----------



## Kit. (Dec 16, 2021)

Quarkcharmed said:


> Unfortunately, there's no good L-plate for the R5 that would allow fully operating flip screen.


Unfortunately, there's no good way to mount the R5 onto a tripod in the portrait orientation that would allow fully operating flip screen.

Given that limitation, Kirk L-plates are reasonably good.


----------



## Nemorino (Dec 16, 2021)

Kit. said:


> there's no good way to mount the R5 onto a tripod in the portrait orientation that would allow fully operating flip screen.


No, there is one: I use a Novoflex L-plate ( none designed for the R5) with the vertical plate put to the right side of the camera. You can't hold the camera without problems and have to remove it for handheld shooting.


----------



## dcm (Dec 17, 2021)

Kit. said:


> Unfortunately, there's no good way to mount the R5 onto a tripod in the portrait orientation that would allow fully operating flip screen.
> 
> Given that limitation, Kirk L-plates are reasonably good.



How about a tripod with ball head tilted 90 degrees using just a base plate, like before we had L-plates? Seems to work find on all of my bodies. This also gives you the opportunity to reverse the flip screen above the camera (shutter down) for selfies. 

With slightly longer bolts on my SmallRig for the R6, I could invert the L-plate to point down instead of up. I'm not sure this would benefit me any more than rotating my ball head 90 degrees.

SmallRig also sells a cage for video folks that appears to not impede the tilt screen by much and allows your to bolt an Arca plate to the right, left or top of the rig. There are lots of other things you can mount if needed. A little pricey and I don't do that much video.


----------



## R1-7D (Dec 17, 2021)

Quarkcharmed said:


> Unfortunately, there's no good L-plate for the R5 that would allow fully operating flip screen.


I’m using a Promedia Gear L bracket on my R5 and it allows for full screen articulation. It’s modular, too.


----------



## jeanluc (Dec 17, 2021)

I realize these are all ARCA Swiss, but anyone have real world experience using these guys plates on a RRS ball head? Any issues?


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Dec 17, 2021)

R1-7D said:


> I’m using a Promedia Gear L bracket on my R5 and it allows for full screen articulation. It’s modular, too.


Yes, that one is almost there, but its vertical part is absolutely huge. It has a cold shoe up high. They're targeting videographers perhaps. 

There was another Japanese one, don't remember the name, very lightweight, but for some unspeakable reason they twisted the rails in the vertical part by 90 degrees. So if you change orientation, you still have to rotate the camera or it will point sideways.

Of course I have my own requirements on what is a 'good' L-bracket but what I really want is just an ability to quickly change from landscape to portrait without additional bells and whistles, wrenches and screws that I don't want to deal with in the field.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Dec 17, 2021)

dcm said:


> How about a tripod with ball head tilted 90 degrees using just a base plate, like before we had L-plates? Seems to work find on all of my bodies. This also gives you the opportunity to reverse the flip screen above the camera (shutter down) for selfies.


That's what I ended up with. Unfortunately, the notches in the ballheads have limited freedom and if the left part of the tripod is a bit too high, you're unable to level the camera as it wouldn't tilt anti-clockwise. So you have to adjust the legs too. Also this way the whole assembly becomes unbalanced with the camera shifting the centre of mass to the left.
But the existing L-plates on the market have serious downsides too.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 17, 2021)

Quarkcharmed said:


> ...you're unable to level the camera as it wouldn't tilt anti-clockwise. So you have to adjust the legs too.


That's the reason I like the leveling base on top of my RRS Series-3 legs. Although I mainly added it because otherwise it's a major PITA to level a gimbal head, it helps with a ballhead, too.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Dec 17, 2021)

Kit. said:


> Unfortunately, there's no good way to mount the R5 onto a tripod in the portrait orientation that would allow fully operating flip screen.
> 
> Given that limitation, Kirk L-plates are reasonably good.


The L-plates like that have a notch where you insert the screen, so it heavily limits the viewing angle which eliminates all advantages of the flip screen. Also there's a constant threat to damage the screen, and the part of the screen that under the threat is obstructed by the hanging rail.
The flip screen articulability (is it a world?) is much more important to me than an ability to quickly switch to portrait.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Dec 17, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> That's the reason I like the leveling base on top of my RRS Series-3 legs. Although I mainly added it because otherwise it's a major PITA to level a gimbal head, it helps with a ballhead, too.


That's an interesting idea, thanks, will look into that.


----------



## emailfortom (Dec 17, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


I'm going to wait for Really Right Stuff to come out with their solution. I made the mistake of buying an off brand from my camera store and it tended to flex whilst I was depressing the shutter button. That was for my R5, so I purchased the RRS L bracket and no problem with flexing. I'll wait for their release.


----------

